# Hot Water Tank Mixing Valve-cool Water



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

My new camper (well a year old now) has a 16 gallon Atwood XT hot water tank. It is really a 10 gal with a hot/cold mixing valve at the tank so it mixes hotter water than usual with cold to give you the 140F hot water.

On my camper when I first got it it was very hot but I just mixed the cold at the taps manually and went on. Now after winter the water is cool to cold but the tank is definitely hot. I think the tank mixing valve is stuck some how. There is an adjustment on it but it turns the whole fitting not the valve.

Does anyone have any knowledge of these valves? are they in the later Outbacks? Can I remove it and clean it up or does it need a new unit? Would a dose of pink stuff help through the winter? Its currently bypassed when in winterizing mode.

Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

None of the Outbacks have any type of automated mixing valve in the hot water circuit and I really can not see the use of one. Can you post a picture of the valve(s) in question so we can see what you are dealing with.

Your last statement also confuses me, is your trailer winterized? If it is you will not get water from the hot water tank and anti freeze (Pink) is not used for valve maintenance or lubrication.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

If you are referring to the valve circled in red, that is NOT a mixing valve. It is a winterizing bypass valve. In normal use, it is in the position shown. When winterizing, turn it 1/4 turn (lever pointed up) to totally bypass the water heater (leave it empty) yet still circulate the pink stuff through the system.










I am betting someone winterized it, and the valve is still in winterize position, which will give you only cold water.

Added: LOL, looking at the photo, I just realized what the check valve is for on the outlet. It is to keep water from entering the water heater when the valve is in bypass mode. I wondered what the purpose of the check valve was, now I know.

C


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Compulynx said:


> If you are referring to the valve circled in red, that is NOT a mixing valve. It is a winterizing bypass valve. In normal use, it is in the position shown. When winterizing, turn it 1/4 turn (lever pointed up) to totally bypass the water heater (leave it empty) yet still circulate the pink stuff through the system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are correct about why there is a check valve.

Note - ALSO circled in red is a mud daubers nest, these guys can wreak havoc with trailer systems, make sure your heater and water heater is clear of them before you start them.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> None of the Outbacks have any type of automated mixing valve in the hot water circuit and I really can not see the use of one. Can you post a picture of the valve(s) in question so we can see what you are dealing with.
> 
> Your last statement also confuses me, is your trailer winterized? If it is you will not get water from the hot water tank and anti freeze (Pink) is not used for valve maintenance or lubrication.


See if this picture works. The valve is on the top. It shows the cold water supply to it but the hot water outlet is to the left of the valve but there is no line in this picture.



I agree with you camperAndy 6 gal by itself is enough we have not come anywhere near using all that water plus it takes longer to heat up to a useful temperature as well. Also with this camper the heater is below the pantry so contributes to a warmer pantry than we would like. Insulation helped but its also next to the fridge and when its warm the coils heat the back of the pantry. But thats another issue.

My last statement was would it help to have anti freeze in the valve over the winter and possibly keep what ever moves in there freed up. Its probably some bimeatalic strip of some kind that moves a valve to regulate the temperature.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

At first glance I thought is was a check valve (and it could also serve that purpose) but I guess I can see how a mixing valve could be used more as a SAFETY device. Having the system full of anti freeze is only beneficial if it gets cold enough to freeze and damage the valve. There would be no lubrication benefit.


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

Yes, apparently that IS a mixing valve. It is called "exothermal" technology. Apparently, it works by using very hot water and mixing it with cold to give you normal hot water.

How this will work and hold up is unknown. I would sure not want that valve to stick wide open (or closed maybe) and only let scalding hot water through.

Time will tell. Looks like to me it would be just something else to break and have to replace.

C


----------



## Compulynx (Oct 15, 2008)

CamperAndy said:


> Note - ALSO circled in red is a mud daubers nest, these guys can wreak havoc with trailer systems, make sure your heater and water heater is clear of them before you start them.


Yup, I saw that and it is gone. Those holes will be full of foam soon. I also tape closed my heater inlet/outlet when not camping, and have done the refrigerator vent/screen mod.

Them little buggars are aggravating...

C


----------

